# Images/Avatar Won't Load



## BlackholeEmotibun (Feb 10, 2021)

Dunno if this is the right place to put this since it's the first time I have used the Forums but images won't load and I can't change my avatar, even though it is in the size range and is 100x100 pixels. Posted images won't load, only showing a link. Said link won't allow me to view the image either way so yippee. Just wondering if it's something I am doing or something


----------



## Dustchu (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm having that issue as well, everything is showing up funny.  Example below.


----------



## KingZGShadow (Feb 11, 2021)

Yeah I was browsing the site and same issue everything is like that at least audio works


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 11, 2021)

*"We are currently investigating an issue with Cloudflare delivering files from facdn.net."*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 11, 2021)

My FA page looks like that, too.


----------



## SaturneKx (Feb 11, 2021)

yeah i have this too, what is happening


----------



## mxaliant (Feb 11, 2021)

Same thing also happened to me.


----------



## SaturneKx (Feb 11, 2021)

i doubt this means anything, but why is this one of the first results when looking up facdn.net


TyraWadman said:


> *"We are currently investigating an issue with Cloudflare delivering files from facdn.net."*


also again what does this mean


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 11, 2021)

SaturneKx said:


> View attachment 101588 i doubt this means anything, but why is this one of the first results when looking up facdn.net
> 
> also again what does this mean



It's an issue on Cloudflares end and they're looking into it.


----------



## Windluck (Feb 11, 2021)

SaturneKx said:


> View attachment 101588 i doubt this means anything, but why is this one of the first results when looking up facdn.net
> 
> also again what does this mean


Facdn is their img server.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 11, 2021)

Not just FA: Blocked from using a website after accidentally clicking a phishing link - General - Cloudflare Community
FA Tweeter: Fur Affinity | BLM on Twitter: "We are currently investigating an issue with Cloudflare delivering files from https://t.co/3ECh3Xu2Jb." / Twitter


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2021)

It seems this issue escaped my notice and is now resolved?


----------



## SaturneKx (Feb 11, 2021)

oh


TyraWadman said:


> It's an issue on Cloudflares end and they're looking into it.


 ok


----------



## WoBebebe (Mar 29, 2021)

hm.....because your gmail not comfirmed


----------

